# Drug Store Products Only



## beautynewbie (Jan 4, 2014)

I'm not sure if there is another thread for this already but I figured it might be helpful. I will swatch some of my own products as well. I am a longtime lurker and finally made the plunge into making an account.


----------



## gexton71 (Jan 13, 2014)

Good forbid someone choose honesty over money.


----------



## gexton71 (Jan 20, 2014)

Our Consumer Products division sells and markets brands owned by or exclusively licensed to Lil’ Drug Store Products.


----------

